# Who's doing RTR/BTC etc. this summer?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I just sent in my app for RTR this summer and if i don't get in the backup is to do BTC. Anyone else make a decision yet?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I just sent in my app for RTR this summer and if i don't get in the backup is to do BTC. Anyone else make a decision yet?


I will be doing the BTC but haven't officially registered yet. Waiting on cash flow to improve.


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

I will be doing BTC. Gave up on RTR due to lottery.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mikez28 said:


> I will be doing BTC. Gave up on RTR due to lottery.


FWIW I've done RTR 6 times now and only not got in once. I think the odds are pretty good. My schedule is flexible enough I can still sign up for BTC if RTR falls through.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm riding BTC. Never done RTR as it has almost always been point to point (difficult logistics) and BTC seems to consistently go over more passes. Also don't want to deal with lottery.

I can sign up for BTC and make definite plans far in advance. The anticipation is half of the fun anyway.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Btc*

Signed up for the BTC, due to the loop (before I saw the RTR route), no lottery, solid route, and good past experience with it. The RTR route looks good this year too, but even now I'd still choose the BTC. Probably can't go wrong with either this year, in an ideal world I'd do both, but...


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I just sent in my app for RTR this summer and if i don't get in the backup is to do BTC. Anyone else make a decision yet?


Yep - I'm in for RTR. Year 4

BTC's route does look pretty phenomenal, but I'm in it for the whole experience - not just the riding.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I just sent in my app for RTR this summer and if i don't get in the backup is to do BTC. Anyone else make a decision yet?


Charge of $315 is pending on my CC as of this A.M.

Should be a hoot. Year 4 for me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> Charge of $315 is pending on my CC as of this A.M.
> 
> Should be a hoot. Year 4 for me.


Next friday is notification I think...They haven't cashed my check yet. That's how I usually know I'm in. If I don't get in I'll likely sign up for BTC...couple days of BTC sound really brutal with 2 passes per day.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Next friday is notification I think...They haven't cashed my check yet. That's how I usually know I'm in. If I don't get in I'll likely sign up for BTC...couple days of BTC sound really brutal with 2 passes per day.


Yeah - the BTC route looks really, really good. Really painful, but really good.

I'm in for the Iron Horse, and TBP a couple weeks after RTR, so that should take care of all my pass-climbing needs for the year.

Good thing about the DST change this year. I think I'm going to need that extra hour to get ready for the season.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been sitting on the fence, but am going with BTC also. Both routes look appealing, never have done either, but smaller mumbers, week later and no lottery give BTC the edge. How about a RBR training ride before the tour so I have more wheels to hang on during the ride?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Woolbury said:


> I've been sitting on the fence, but am going with BTC also. Both routes look appealing, never have done either, but smaller mumbers, week later and no lottery give BTC the edge. How about a RBR training ride before the tour so I have more wheels to hang on during the ride?


well RTRs registration closed a long time ago so if you're not already in the lottery you're SOL. BTC also wasn't all that fewer numbers last year.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> well RTRs registration closed a long time ago so if you're not already in the lottery you're SOL. BTC also wasn't all that fewer numbers last year.


That's what I heard, do they put any cap on BTC? I'm signed up for it regardless, looking forward to my first big tour.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Woolbury said:


> That's what I heard, do they put any cap on BTC? I'm signed up for it regardless, looking forward to my first big tour.


not that I know of...it's my backup plan if RTR falls though--I believe the crappy RTR route last year contributed to the bigger numbers for BTC. If it keeps growing they'll likely have to cap or do a lottery as well.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Woolbury said:


> That's what I heard, do they put any cap on BTC? I'm signed up for it regardless, looking forward to my first big tour.


I was told last year the cap was 2,000. That might have been prior to the Colorado Highway Patrol lifting its 2,000 rider cap on big events. I do know they took more than 2,000 riders which stretched their resources a little.

In looking at and attending rides the last couple of years, I can tell you everyone's numbers are UP! I signed up for the Houston-Austin MS150 (an April event) in early November 2006 and just made the rider limit cut-off by 3 days. The limit was *13,000*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Personally I think it's great to have more cyclists. That will only encourage more people to have great rides.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got an email confirmation for RTR...I'm in. I think this will be year 6 or 7...can't remember which. Now I gotta get back into shape.


----------

